# Rainbow Lakes



## TimothyY (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone been to Rainbow this year? Wanting to take my son out and just wondering if people actually catch fish out there yet.... Had not done to well out there last time I went a couple years ago


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Been to the baitshop a couple times this Spring for minnows and I seen some pictures on their bulletin board of some 30 lb class blue cats caught (maybe five or six pics up). I rarely fish there, but if I do its usually in the fall.


----------



## TimothyY (Apr 11, 2013)

Size isn't really an issue, just wanna see my boy catch some fish. But I wouldn't turn a fight away with a 30 lb'er


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Haven't been there in a long time but I know beaver lakes and catfishermans paradise are really good. At catfishermans paradise last weekend my brother in law said once the sun came up he couldn't keep a pole in the water. He said at one time him and his buddy were both hooked up on both there poles so the 2 of them were trying to fight 4 fish. He said no big ones for them. I guy that met them there later though caught a 76 lber and that was the second biggest of the week. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimothyY (Apr 11, 2013)

Where is catfishermans paradise?


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Camden. It's not real far from Houston woods. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

CP2 makes me wanna puke! He is destroying the rivers by taking all the big cats from their natural habitat. Just to go die in those ponds he has. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I agree with that. He put a 105 lb blue cat he caught out of the river a few weeks ago. I caught 2 dead ones last time I went. You can catch a bunch there though. It would be a good place to take a kid and them to have fun catching a bunch of fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That 105 was probably 30-40 years old. I would bet anything that it is already dead. Sure you can catch a bunch of fish. But the quality of fish is sad. A 15# pound river fish fights waaaayyyy harder than a 60# paylake fish. Just my .02. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Where are you Located? Send me a pm and I send you a couple catfishing spots you can take your son to that you won't have to pay for. Many members here feel pay lakes are unethical and you will get a lot of flack for fishing them. The rivers are great places to catch the kitties.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I myself love to fish for cats, and while I don't agree with paylakes, I grew up fishing them. Now that I am older and understand things better, will I ever support the ongoing threat to public waterways by means of paylakes, bet your @$$ I won't, but that's my OPINION. Everyone has one and they are entitled to it, but unless your opinion is helpful and supportive to the original post, then way rake people over the coals. 

I believe this should be addressed more attentively by the moderators and admins to the site. I do understand there is a lot of info out here to keep watch on, and that's why we have the "report" button, but we are, for the most part, all adults here, shouldn't be issues like this.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Flathead King 06 said:


> I believe this should be addressed more attentively by the moderators and admins to the site. I do understand there is a lot of info out here to keep watch on, and that's why we have the "report" button, but we are, for the most part, all adults here, shouldn't be issues like this.


Agreed

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

The centerville recreation center is pretty good. They have kids Derbys every year and all the fish are put back. Places like that are always pretty good cause then if the fish aren't biting they usually have nice parks for the kids to play at. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Flathead and yakfish for demonstrating the proper way to address a controversial issue. 

You can discuss and even condemn paylakes all you want but the fact remains that they are totally legal. To further take your condemnation personal towards other forum members is a violation of the TOS and comments will be removed. It's not what you say, but how you say it. Personal attacks will never change anyone's mind, only harden them in their existing belief. You catch more bees with honey than vinegar.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

no one ever targeted TimothyY personally, not even close. just poking fun at how we and alot of other see the idea of paylaking. no personal attacks here.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Kennyjames said:


> The centerville recreation center is pretty good. They have kids Derbys every year and all the fish are put back. Places like that are always pretty good cause then if the fish aren't biting they usually have nice parks for the kids to play at.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



+1 on this suggestion. This place is east of the Dayton Mall a few miles on 725 and is a great place to take a kid fishing. Three ponds that have cats carp gills and to a lesser extent some LMB in them. This place is also a park with a playground to give the kids something to do if they get bored. Nice family destination but not a place for the hard core fisherman. And....you don't have to pay to fish there. The park is located at 895 Miamisburg Centerville Rd, Washington Twp, OH 45459 (real close to where 725 & Mcewen Road cross)

The noon optimist fishing derby is June 8th and always was a good time for kids in the past (I use to participate as a kid many years ago) . The prizes were always pretty generous in the past and they even supplied night crawlers.

I'm not a fan of the pay lakes for numerous reasons but one concern I could offer you (TimothyY) is they also are not the most family friendly at times (read - drunk fest) The few times I have been to a pay lake I have seen some out of control behavior.

Hope this is helpful. Here's a link to the fishing derby too.

http://www.centervillenoonoptimist.com/community-work/fishing-derby.php


----------



## aaron2178 (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't fished at Rainbow in a long time, and last time I did, it was uneventful to say the least lol.


----------



## mikesr (May 30, 2012)

caught some nice flats with chubs there recently...not a bad place when rivers are up


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Well my post got POOFED dont know why ..Maybe the baby bird thing.But heck isnt killing a nightcrawler or minnow the same?OH well.If you wana paylake go for it.Its legal and no body should be hollyer than though about it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Ant said:


> Well my post got POOFED dont know why ..Maybe the baby bird thing.But heck isnt killing a nightcrawler or minnow the same?OH well.If you wana paylake go for it.Its legal and no body should be hollyer than though about it.


What post  Your last one was at 6:51am...and its still there. Maybe you tried to post to a locked thread.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Oakgrove park in Centerville has a c&r pond great for kids. Its loaded with bass, cats, gills, and crappie. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I had posted the other day about the children's fishing derby at the Washington Twp rec center and stated that it is on June 8th.(as per their web site). I noticed yesterday that the banner at the park states the fishing derby is on June 1st. I don't know what date is correct but thought I'd mention it here for anyone considering taking their kids to it. I didn't want to supply bad or incorrect information. I believe that the link I posted earlier has a phone number to the Centerville Noon Optimists that you can call to find out the correct date.


----------

